

Ask HN: Can Vipassana meditation help me concentrate better? - mailshanx

I'm looking for a tool that can help me concentrate on a singular task for extended periods of time. Those experienced in Vipassana meditation: do you think attending a 10-day meditation camp can help my cause?
======
joelmaat
Possibly. To test it out, you can use brainwave entrainment software like
Neuro-Programmer 3. Just loop the session and listen to it as you work and see
if it helps you.

------
initself
Yes, undoubtedly.

------
ca98am79
yes, it will definitely help

